# saugeye tourament



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i m trying to get a 2nd annual jim corey saugeye tournament in sept...what do you guys think about sept. open for suggestions:B


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

how bout a night tourny in october


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

will see how many replies we have.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'd be in... Tappan ?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

my father in law and I would most likely fish it...


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

brother and i would try our luck!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Any more info Husky?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

i wish some one would start a club in our area! fish all the area lakes!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Southern ohio walleye club...they fish all the local lakes...


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Any info about their tournaments and results from this year? I remember in February there was a post but then someone's relative took it over and never did hear anything else.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

same hear, e-mailed them 3 times with no return. thought they weren't having it this year. there web site is not up to date either. thanks. shorthair


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I know Don Weaver is running it now, Im not sure if he has internet or not...I did have his phone number but not sure of it now...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

posting back.....probly be in sept for sure. give me some hours you want to fish at nite.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the info. would really like to fish it next year. if you think of his # pm me if you could please. thanks again shorthair


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i think itd be cool to have a morning tournament sun-up till noon or something . but thats just my opinion


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

i agree with Willy, 6 to noon would be great. i'm not set up for the nite bit. thanks shorthair


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I agree with the other guys on the morning tournament. Even a Sunday morning for people that may have to work on Saturday morning...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ok ill try to have a morning tournament and nobody shows. two boats last time.i ll kick it around a while.24th or 25th ????


///


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

there will be another boat in if it is on sunday. he coaches football, so saturday is out for him.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea the Southern Ohio Walleye Club fishes a lot of the SE Lakes.. Piedmont.. Seneca..Tappan..Leesville..Clendening..Salt Fork.. and suprisingly Not atwood its Mainly Saugeye So im still confused on why its called the s.o.w.c. If your wanting Don weavers number Pm I'll give it to you. Some good sticks in this club. First yr fishing this club and there wasnt any adverstising So its fairly small 5-10 boats a tourny. but just fun to get out and fish.. I would like to post on OGF about it to open it up and bring in more boats etc. But i think to do so the club may have to broaden the lakes and start fishing a few more north to get some of the other guys who fish the OWF etc. I'm going to be talking to Don about it as far as next yrs lakes.. adverstising etc. not sure how they go about deciding where and when and what not. Our championship 2dayer is at leesville in a few weeks. 

Husky end of sept or beginning of oct sounds good keep us posted on it..doesnt matter to me whichever will produce more people keep us all posted on your thoughts. Once its in stone and a lake is established "tappan"im assuming i will do what i can to get the word out


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

So whats the word husky? Do we have a set date and time yet?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the info freak! i diffently want to fish it next year! thanks again shorthair


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

sept 24th from sunup till noon. now have to see who s coming please let me know. same rules as before.ill check back in a few days


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

is this at tappen?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm in! can you post the rules for the ones that haven't fished it! thanks ,shorthair.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yes Husky please post the rules so we all know! And also we need a set time for "sun up"


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

tappen lake.sept 24th 6 am till noon weigh in till 12.30 20 bucks per man.two per boat.shore fishing allowed. registation and weigh in across street from old bait shop.[trophys and placues and payback if theres a turnout.5 fish limit.dead fish allowed if they show they were caught that morning.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry guys have to back out on this one.. ive used up all my request and personal days for september at work..opening day of bow season. and im unable to get off work in the morning. told some other guys bout it. maybe they'll post back..


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

yea sure sounds like fun.count me in? ill fish and you can count on a couple more people i know.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

husky hooker said:


> tappen lake.sept 24th 6 am till noon weigh in till 12.30 20 bucks per man.two per boat.shore fishing allowed. registation and weigh in across street from old bait shop.[trophys and placues and payback if theres a turnout.5 fish limit.dead fish allowed if they show they were caught that morning.


pay-out schedule??? 15"min i think is law now...i think the low turn-outs are due to poor planning and undicided rules/regs...always a guessing game...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

gotto have a decent turnout to have pay back/ i ve got 130 bucks in trophys and the rest is pay back. reason for shuffle,we got two boats the last time and wanted comeback when these guys would like it. sorry for confusion,but im by myself with ed. can t believe the friends jim had and nobody shows!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

event will be canceled on thursday if nobodys coming!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im interested in fishing but I think you should promote it a little more...There arent even any fliers in cripple creek anywhere or anything!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

everybody thats walking in is told.ran flyers the last time.23rd is the deadline.word of mouth is good too. but ????


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

i would like to fish the turny if you say your going to hold it. are we meeting at the launch ramp or at bill buyers place? before blast off. i have to take a day off work. i would like a def.. answer. thanks


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

check here tomarrow. so far you seen the replies none


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

you can close this event


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

looks like ill be there tomorrow sticking some fat azz pigs all by my self.


----------

